# Hilfe! KOI halten sich noch oben ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche!



## Yamamoto (15. Dez. 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein großes Problem mit den KOI. Sie halten sich immer noch nah an der Wasseroberfläche! Sie waren vor einigen Wochen schon mal ganz am Bodengrund!
Vor ein  Paar  Tagen habe ich den Filter abgestellt und nur die Umwälzungspumpe bei 50 cm Wasserstand noch im Einsatz damit der Teich sich nicht zufriert!
2 von den KOI liegen schon seitlich und bewegen sich nur noch ab und zu!
Teich-Daten:
12 cm3
8 KOI 25-45 cm
einige Wasserpflanzen
Kein Bodengrund
Oase Biotec Screenmatic 18 miz Bitron UVC 55 Watt
Nitrit = 0,1 (heute gemessen)
was kann ich dagegen tun?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß
Tran Dinh


----------



## Joerg (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! KOI halten sich noch oben ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hallo Tran,

wie sind denn die anderen Wasserwerte?
Nitrit = 0,1 ist sehr hoch aber noch nicht lebensgefährlich.

Mein Rat:
Fütterung einstellen
WW bis der Nitrit Wert kaum mehr messbar ist
Zusätzliche Belüftung
Bis auf 0,1% aufsalzen. (Bei dir dann bis 12 KG, normales Speisesalz für 0,3€/KG tut es)

Bei den beiden könnte eine Behandlung außerhalb notwendig werden.

Sind die Koi denn gut genährt?


----------



## minimuelli (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! KOI halten sich noch oben ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hallo,

ich würde mal vermuten das Deine Fische an Sauerstoffmangel leiden

Vielleicht solltest Du ein Luftsprudler ins Wasser hängen, allerdings nicht so tief. sonst wird das " warme" Wasser hoch geholt.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Yamamoto (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! KOI halten sich noch oben ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hallo Jörg,

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
wieviel  m3 WW soll ich machen?
KOI Fütterung ist seit 3 Wochen eingestellt!
Ja die KOI sind immer gut genährt!
Wie tief soll ich Luftsprudler ins Wasser hängen!
Gruß

Tran Dinh


----------



## koiteich1 (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! KOI halten sich noch oben ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hi
Sauerstoffmangel glaube ich eher nicht 
Tippe da eher auf Energiemangel was so einige Koi bekommen.
Wichtig ist auch zu wissen wie deine Wassertemperatur ist weil du schon von zufrieren geschrieben hast.
Es ist leider so das es vorkommen kann das sich der ein oder andere Koi auf die Seite legt wenn die Wassertemperatur schnell oder überhaupt in den Keller geht.
Da würde eigentlich nur eins übrig bleiben die Koi in eine IH zu packen aber dann für den ganzen Winter.
Ich würde wegen des Nitrit auch einen WW empfehlen max 1/3 *aber auf die Wassertemperatur achten *nicht das es dann schlagartig 4-5°wärmer wird.
So krasse Temperaturschwankungen mögen die Koi gar nicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! KOI halten sich noch oben ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche!*

Lasse Frischwasser zulaufen.


----------



## Joerg (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! KOI halten sich noch oben ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hallo Tran,

20-50% sofort und dann 10-20% täglich bis sich der Wert normalisiert hat. So langsam, dass sich die Temperatur nicht zu schnell ändert.

Ich habe mir gerade deinen Link zu deinem tollen Meerwasserbecken angesehen. Salz sollte also bekannt sein. 
Der osmotische Druck bei Teichfischen wird bei einer leichten Salzzugabe gesenkt. Das senkt den Stess.

Um die Giftigkeit des Nitrits zu reduzieren reichen auch 0,01%. Dies solltest du schnellstmöglich machen, damit die Kiemen nicht langfristig geschädigt werden. 

Aktuell geht es um die Sauerstoffversorgung und viel Luft hilft viel. Geht es später "um ein Loch freizuhalten" sollte der Sprudler nicht den ganzen Teich umwälzen.


----------



## Yamamoto (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! KOI halten sich noch oben ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hallo Leute,

also ich hab heute zusätzlich  noch eine 35 Watt Luftpumpe angeschlossen.
Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich vielleicht den Wasserauslauf der Pumpe (16000Liter/Stunde)zu weit zur Mitte platziert und dadurch vielleicht kaltes Wasser sich nach unten bewegte.
Teichtiefe 170 cm: Ein Ausströmerstein sitzt bei 100 cm Wassertiefe eine andere  bei 60 cm.
Wasserwechseln ( 3 Kubikmeter nur Leitungswasser, hab keinen Vollentsalzer!) läuft an.  
Eine etwas freundliche Nachricht, bis auf 2 sind alle wieder am Bodengrund.
Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Tran Dinh


----------



## Yamamoto (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! KOI halten sich noch oben ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hallo Jörg,

die Umwälzungspumpe hab ich heute abgeschaltet und dafür 2 Luftausströmersteine , einen in der Mitte des Teiches  und einen am Rand bei ca. 50 cm Wassertiefe.
3 Kubikmeter Wasser abgepumpt und wieder mit Leitungswasser befüllt!
Ich habe wieder NO2 gemessen. NO2 < 0,1. Ich muss mir neuen Test besorgen!
pH= 6,5-7
KH= 4
kann man wie in Meeresaquaristik KH mit  Natriumhydrogencarbonat NaHCO3 anheben?

Gruß

Tran Dinh


----------



## neuemmendorfer (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! KOI halten sich noch oben ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hi Tran Dinh,

dieses Jahr sind meine Kois auch noch ab und zu an der Oberfläche. Solange sie nicht nach Luft schnappen würde ich Sauerstoffmangel ausschließen zumal meine Goldorfen - die ja sauerstoffbedürftiger sind - schon seit Wochen auf Grund sind.

VG Ronny


----------



## Joerg (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! KOI halten sich noch oben ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hallo Tran,
eine Umwälzpumpe macht aktuell im Teich wenig Sinn, da sie nun eher ihre Ruhe haben wollen.
Die Sprudelsteine kannst du höher hängen, die bringen ja auch Strömung.

Ein KH von 4 ist eigentlich ausreichend. Du kannst ihn langsam mit Muschelschalen im Filter anheben.

Der PH Wert sollte mit guter Belüftung eigentlich höher liegen.


----------



## Yamamoto (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! KOI halten sich noch oben ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hallo Leute,

ein frohes neues Jahr!
Meine KOI gehen jetzt wieder sehr gut Dank eurer Hilfe!
Durch Wasserwechseln und das warmes Wetter ist Nitrit nicht mehr nachweisbar!
Ebenso habe ich KH-wert von ca. 4  pro 2.Tag 1dKH auf 8 mit NaHCO3 angehoben!
Ich habe das Wasser heute mit neu bestellten Test-Set von Salifert und Gilbers mit folgende Ergebnisse:
pH-wert= 7; KH= 8; NO2=NN; NO3=10mg/l getestet!

Gruß
Tran Dinh


----------



## Patrick K (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! KOI halten sich noch oben ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche!*

Hallo 

meine Koi schwimmen quietsch Fidel im Teich hin und her und wollen wie immer nur fressen, die denken wohl es ist schon Frühling, kein Wunder , bei 12°c

Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! KOI halten sich noch oben ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche!*

Meine haben auch keine Lust " unterzugehen " , sind in der Flachwasserzone und warten auf Futter ! 
Sind aber auch 10 ° .


----------

